# how does every body like there mac/ computer?



## princess101 (May 6, 2008)




----------



## princess101 (May 6, 2008)

*i luv my mac!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Snake05 (May 6, 2008)

*Mod please close.*

This is a spam club thread......stop it.


----------



## Black Panther (May 6, 2008)

Yeah I like my mac with fries and coke...


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yeah I like my mac with fries and coke...



0Wn3d


----------



## Darknova (May 6, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yeah I like my mac with fries and coke...



Classic!


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

This is a spam club and will be soon closed by senior mods/mods/admins.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2008)

he just joined i dont think we should be too eman


----------



## Snake05 (May 6, 2008)

Who the hell thinks computers were created in the US?  All of our current technology came from Africa, EVERYONE KNOWS THAT...



Solaris17 said:


> he just joined i dont think we should be too eman



meh....damn spammers are hard not to be mean to


----------

